# [1500er] so sieht Sie aus



## rostiger Nagel (27 November 2012)

123456789...


----------



## Waelder (27 November 2012)

Cool läuft da "Simdroid" drauf ;-) Da könnte man ja nen "Simstore" aufmachen 

Cooles Teil


----------



## seeba (27 November 2012)

Gibt's schon weitere Infos und vorallem Preise?


----------



## Sinix (27 November 2012)

jaja, hier mal was gut und was schlecht ist, da kommt sicher noch mehr:

+ Tracefunktion (spart SPS-Analyzer)
+ Einheitliche DIAG-LEDs
+ durchgeängige symbolische Adressierung
+ bessere Verdrahtung der E/A-Module
+ schnellerer Rückwandbus
+ Safety immer onboard
+ TIA v11-Projekte auf und abwärts kompatibel

- PowerSupply in TIA angeben?
- Bedienteil ok, aber muss gegen Missbrauch konfiguriert werden?

Gibt wohl 3 CPUs analog zu 313/315/317
Preise sollen leicht drüber liegen


----------



## Controllfreak (27 November 2012)

*Noch eine Neuerung*

Anhang anzeigen 18929


FB's gibt es bei SiemensPlay


----------



## JesperMP (27 November 2012)

Neue Siemens Webseite mit viel Information über S7-1500:
http://www.automation.siemens.com/m...atic-s7-controller/s7-1500/Pages/default.aspx


----------



## daschris (27 November 2012)

Mäuseklavier schrieb:


> + Safety immer onboard
> 
> 
> - PowerSupply in TIA angeben?
> - Bedienteil ok, aber muss gegen Missbrauch konfiguriert werden?



die Punkte habe ich anders erklärt bekommen bzw so verstanden:
1. Es gibt jede CPU in Safety, nicht jede CPU hat safety
2. Das mit der Powersupply sagte der mensch das es in die HWk kann, dann kriegt man auch Diagnosen, aber nicht muss.
3. Da gibt es ein Password.

Vielleicht kann das ja nochmal jemand wenn er da ist nachfragen.

Ein für mich sehr wichtiger Punkt war noch: es gibt integrierte Motion Funktionalität, d.h. er kann Achsen über Motion Bausteine handeln. Allerdings geh da scheinbar noch recht wenig (kein Gleichlauf und keine fliegende Schere...)

daschris


----------



## JesperMP (27 November 2012)

daschris schrieb:


> 1. Es gibt jede CPU in Safety, nicht jede CPU hat safety


Es scheint das jede CPU hat Security (nicht "Safety"). Safety CPUs kommen später.


----------



## Blockmove (27 November 2012)

Also die Beschreibung liest sich nicht schlecht.
Schau mer mal und lass wir das Ding noch etwas reifen 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Deltal (27 November 2012)

Das mit dem getrennten Ethernetports für verschiedene Netzwerke ist ne gute Idee.

Die CPU sollte man ohne Display bestellen können.

Die Motion Geschichte ist echt spannend.. vor allem wenn man sich ne CU / Simotion CPU sparen kann!


----------



## Matze001 (27 November 2012)

So wie ich das auf Helmuts Bild sehen (#1) hat die CPU an X1 2 RJ-45-Schnittstellen als Ringleitung fürs PN, und mit X2 eine einzelne Buchse fürs PG. 
Also im Prinzip das selbe wie bei den IPCs, (die aber nur eine PN-Schnittstelle haben, wenn man nicht den passenden CP hat).

Schonmal nicht schlecht.

Das Profisafe an der Schnittstelle iritiert mich erstmal, ich denke mal aber nicht, dass man nur noch F-CPUs zu kaufen bekommen wird.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (27 November 2012)

Da habe ich aber noch einige Fragen an die Siemensler morgen...

1.: Was für eine Auflösung hat das Display? (FullHD?)
2.: Touch Bedienung? (Multitouch zum zoomen, scrollen, lesen von Betriebsanleitungen (wie geht das nochmal mit Urlöschen))
3.: Gibts auch eine DVD Erweiterungsbaugruppe, dass man in der Mittagspause mal einen Film schauen kann)
     Für mich eigentlich unverständlich, dass das Display zwar 16:9 Abmessungen hat, aber auf 90 Grad gedreht ist? (Oder ist der CPU Einbau nurnoch "Hochkant" erlaubt, dann würde es wieder              Stimmen)
4.: Hat die CPU eventuell sogar einen DVI Anschluss, um einen Monitor anschliessen zu können?

Wenn das der KHD-Klaus sieht, endlich ist seine Logo!(Array) Erwachsen geworden! 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 November 2012)

Sag mal Timo, kann ich die CPU schon bei dir gebraucht bekommen


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (27 November 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Sag mal Timo, kann ich die CPU schon bei dir gebraucht bekommen


Heute noch nicht, ab Morgen dann.
(Wie mit PCs, 1 Tag auf dem Markt--->Veraltet)


----------



## Lipperlandstern (27 November 2012)

Ich hab dann mal eine CPU vom Siemensstand mitgenommen .....





da ich ja Bastler bin wollte ich natürlich wissen wie das Innenleben aussieht.... auweia .... alles voll mit BLACK BOXEN


----------



## Lipperlandstern (27 November 2012)

Mäuseklavier schrieb:


> jaja, hier mal was gut und was schlecht ist, da kommt sicher noch mehr:
> 
> + Tracefunktion (spart SPS-Analyzer)
> + Einheitliche DIAG-LEDs
> ...




Die Tracefunktion ist wohl im TIA-Portal V12 (ab Februar ) zu haben und soll für alle CPUs gehen


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 November 2012)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> da ich ja Bastler bin wollte ich natürlich wissen wie das Innenleben aussieht.... auweia .... alles voll mit BLACK BOXEN
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die liegen aber nicht lange auf dem Tisch


----------



## Lipperlandstern (27 November 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Die liegen aber nicht lange auf dem Tisch



Jedenfalls nicht so lange wie deine Visitenkartenmappe in meinem Auto


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 November 2012)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Jedenfalls nicht so lange wie deine Visitenkartenmappe in meinem Auto



Mist ich werde echt alt.


----------



## seeba (27 November 2012)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Ich hab dann mal eine CPU vom Siemensstand mitgenommen .....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 18936
> 
> ...


Du warst eben auch auf dem V12 Launch?


----------



## Jochen Kühner (28 November 2012)

Was Ich noch so erfahren hab:

* AWL geht noch auf der 1500er, auch indirekte Adressierung mit Adressregister wird unterstützt, daneben ist aber in AWL auch indirekter Arrayzugriff in der Form Array[index] möglich
* Fersteuerung der Software ala Kommandoschnitstelle und VBA in WinCC sollen nach der 12.5 gegen Ende nächsten jahres kommen. Zugriff dann durch DotNet Assemblys.
* An der gemeinsamen Runtime der beiden WinCc Versionen wird gearbeitet, aber die gibts auch frühestens Ende nächstes Jahr (so lange kein Adressmultiplexen und Andere S7 Datentypen (datetime, daten) in der V7 runtime)


----------



## ChristophD (28 November 2012)

Hi,

also ich denke es gibt sowohl Safety CPU's als auch non-Safety, auf den Displays kann man das ja gut ablesen:

Foto im ersten Post  -> 1516F-3 PN/DP
Schokoladen Foto    ->  1516-3 PN/DP

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Lipperlandstern (28 November 2012)

seeba schrieb:


> Du warst eben auch auf dem V12 Launch?



Wo war ich ??? Ich war auf dem Siemensstand auf der Messe und hatte zusammen mit Helmut eine kleine TIA-Vorführung. Die CPU1500 haben wir nebenbei auch ein bisschen kennengelernt


----------



## Lipperlandstern (28 November 2012)

ChristophD schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> also ich denke es gibt sowohl Safety CPU's als auch non-Safety, auf den Displays kann man das ja gut ablesen:
> 
> ...



Bis die F-CPU auf den Markt kommt dauert es noch ein wenig. Die muss erst zertifiziert werden und dann soll es noch 3 Monate dauern bis sie verkauft werden darf.


----------



## Ralle (28 November 2012)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> ... und dann soll es noch 3 Monate dauern bis sie verkauft werden darf.



Genau, die wird zum Reifen noch einmal in den Käseschrank gelegt.


----------



## wolder (28 November 2012)

http://www.automation.siemens.com/m...x?tabcardname=Systemüberblick SIMATIC S7-1500

Habt ihr euch die Videos mal angeschaut?

Das Display scheint abnehmbar zu sein. Das ist aber auch ein Muss!
Nicht dass die Dinger Beine kriegen...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (28 November 2012)

wolder schrieb:


> http://www.automation.siemens.com/m...x?tabcardname=Systemüberblick SIMATIC S7-1500
> 
> Habt ihr euch die Videos mal angeschaut?
> 
> ...




Ich glaube nicht das das Display abnehmbar ist. Dann liegen die ganzen Anschlüsse ja frei. 

Edit : Alles klar .. ist doch eindeutig abnehmbar. Hab das Video gesehen

Die CPU hat übrigens einen neuen Rückwandbus der 400MBaut schaffen soll ( oder MBit ?) und die Tragschiene ist auch neu. Dort können jetzt auch Schütze o.ä. aufgeklippt werden.


----------



## Ralle (28 November 2012)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das das Display abnehmbar ist. Dann liegen die ganzen Anschlüsse ja frei.



Doch, in einem der Videos wird das Display mech. ganz abgekoppelt. Wer weiß, vielleicht muß man das ja extra kaufen und es gibt noch eine Blindabdeckung.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 November 2012)

ist doch Logisch das man das Display abnehmen bzw. Tauschen kann, wenn da jetzt zur Diagnose eine Fehlermeldung 
kommt, wie wollt ihr die wegbekommen....der beste Weg ist dann doch der Displaytausch.


----------



## erzteufele (28 November 2012)

ich bin nur gespannt oder in hoffnung das tia v12 schneller wird!!! 
als die aufem stand gesagt haben die cpu wird dann mit v12 programmiert werden  hab ich gleich gefragt ob dann die software endlich fertig ist ... noch einer kurzen pause kam dann nur software ist immer in entwicklung darauf ich "nur welche die nicht geht" :evil:


----------



## Sinix (30 November 2012)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das das Display abnehmbar ist. Dann liegen die ganzen Anschlüsse ja frei.
> 
> Edit : Alles klar .. ist doch eindeutig abnehmbar.



Das Display kann links unten mit einem Kabelbinder oder Mini-Schloß gegen entwenden gesichert werden.

Mit den Safety CPU's habt ihr natürlich recht im Gegensatz zu meinem Beitrag am Anfang.


----------



## mnuesser (3 Dezember 2012)

naja, ist halt der anfang  
da die CPUs langfristig sowohl die 300er als auch die 400er serie ablösen sollen, werden die nächsten Jahre ja spannend...

Zum Thema Rückwandbus: der musste aufgemöbelt werden, schliesslich kannste jetzt 32 Module direkt neben die CPU pappen. Das wiederum erklärt auch das Energiemanagement im Tia Portal, die zeigt dir nämlich an, wenn du zum Beispiel 20 Output-Module konfiguriert hast,
dass du ein Stromversorgungsmodul einsetzen musst, damit die Rückwandbus weitere Module versorgen kann. Ich habe mir dass ganze mal vorführen lassen, und es sah ähnlich dem aus, was man mit dem Simatic Selection Tool macht.

Zum Thema Safety: Laut Aussage gibt es die CPUs schon, dass Problem sind zur Zeit die I/Os weil die halt noch Zertifiziert werden müssen.

Interessant zu Wissen: Es gibt noch keine Siwarex für die 1500... Man muss zur Zeit also auf die ET200iSP ausweichen...

Interessant zu Wissen2: Kommunikationsmodule werden Links angereiht...

Und dann halt das allgemeine Wissen:
- Nur noch 40 pol. Stecker
- Analoge I müssen nicht mehr per Klötzchen auf den Eingangsbereich kodiert werden
- Sehr viel weniger Digitale I/O Modul Varianten, vieles kann jetzt konfiguriert werden
- Die Frontstecker haben zwei Rastpunkte: einen vorderen zum Verdrahten, einen hinten mit Kontakt zum Modul (wird der Stecker nicht richtig nach hinten gedrückt, 
   rastet er aber beim schliessen des Deckels zwangsweise ein.
- Die Frontstecker haben Steckpins, womit man die Potentiale durchbrücken kann, ohne zusätzliche Leitungen zu legen innerhalb der Baugruppe
- Die Frontstecker haben eine erweiterung unten, in die kann ein Schirmelement eingesteckt werden... alles direkt am Stecker
- Die CPUs Varianten: die 314/315 Varianten haben NUR Profinet, die 317 Variante hat 1x Profibus Master, 2x Profinet + 1 zusätzlicher geswitchter Port
- Der Arbeitsspeicher der 315er Variante ist 300kbyte Arbeitsspeicher +1,5 Mbyte Datenspeicher
- Es kommen im ersten Quartal neue Speicherkarten mit bis zu 2 Gbyte
- Speicherkartenformat ist dass der S7-1200er (aktuell bis 24 MByte)

mal sehen was mir sonst noch so alles einfällt... ich werde es nochmal erweitern...


----------



## mnuesser (4 Dezember 2012)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Neue Siemens Webseite mit viel Information über S7-1500:
> http://www.automation.siemens.com/m...atic-s7-controller/s7-1500/Pages/default.aspx



und hierzu nun noch das Datenblatt der ersten drei CPUs http://www.automation.siemens.com/mcms/programmable-logic-controller/en/simatic-s7-controller/s7-1500/cpu/Documents/s7-1500_techn_data_cpu_de.pdf

hier gleich noch die Infos zum Tia Portal 12 http://www.industry.siemens.com/topics/global/de/tia-portal/controller-sw-tia-portal/Seiten/Default.aspx

generelle Infos https://www.automation.siemens.com/...zentralbaugruppen/Seiten/plc.aspx?HTTPS=REDIR


----------



## Sinix (6 Dezember 2012)

mnuesser schrieb:


> Interessant zu Wissen:



TIA V12

- Archivieren und Dearchivieren gibts wieder, die Dateien enden auf *.zap12 (erst zip, dann zap, da hatt wohl einer gekifft :s4
- DB Beobachtungswerte können als Startwerte gesetzt werden, einzeln selektierbar 
- Alle Timer S7-1200 (zB TONR) + S7300 (zB SE,SA) weiter verfügbar
- in KOP/FUP kann ein AWL-Netzwerk explizit eingefügt werden
- Firmwareupdate ohne MMC (nehme an es funktioniert nur bei neueren CPUs)
- im Beobachtungsmodus springt die Anzeige nicht in ein anderes Netzwerk (ab TIA V11 Sp2 Upd5)
- Online Verbindung, neue Option "Versuche alle Schnittstellen"



mnuesser schrieb:


> mal sehen was mir sonst noch so alles einfällt... ich werde es nochmal erweitern...




MfG MK


----------



## daschris (6 Dezember 2012)

Mir fällt noch was ein. Es wurde erwähnt, dass jetzt das erweitern von DBs im laufenden Betrieb möglich ist (Ohne Aktualwerte zu verlieren). Dazu muss der DB speziell konfiguriert werden.


----------



## Perfektionist (12 Dezember 2012)

mnuesser schrieb:


> und hierzu nun noch das Datenblatt der ersten drei CPUs http://www.automation.siemens.com/mcms/programmable-logic-controller/en/simatic-s7-controller/s7-1500/cpu/Documents/s7-1500_techn_data_cpu_de.pdf
> 
> hier gleich noch die Infos zum Tia Portal 12 http://www.industry.siemens.com/topics/global/de/tia-portal/controller-sw-tia-portal/Seiten/Default.aspx
> 
> generelle Infos https://www.automation.siemens.com/...zentralbaugruppen/Seiten/plc.aspx?HTTPS=REDIR



Die im Datenblatt genannten Befehlszeiten beziehen sich doch hoffentlich auf je eine Kiloanweisung?


----------



## Perfektionist (12 Dezember 2012)

daschris schrieb:


> Mir fällt noch was ein. Es wurde erwähnt, dass jetzt das erweitern von DBs im laufenden Betrieb möglich ist (Ohne Aktualwerte zu verlieren). Dazu muss der DB speziell konfiguriert werden.


ist das nicht schon heute bei der 1200er so? Stichwort "Bausteinzugriff optimiert"?


----------



## daschris (12 Dezember 2012)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ist das nicht schon heute bei der 1200er so? Stichwort "Bausteinzugriff optimiert"?


nee da geht es ja nur darum das ich die Adresse nicht anpassen muss (z.b. HMI). mit der ich auf den Bereich zugreife. Hier geht es darum das ich im laufenden betrieb z.b. einen neuen Wert einfüge, und vorher nicht die Aktualwerte sichern muss. Das macht das System, also ich kann den Baustein anpassen Vergrößerung verkleinern und muss mir keine Gedanken über die Sicherung machen. So solls sein ob das wirklich so wird ist die andere Frage.

"Die im Datenblatt genannten Befehlszeiten beziehen sich doch hoffentlich auf je eine Kiloanweisung?"
Warum? na das ist schneller wie heutzutage...leider nur ein bisschen aber immerhin...


----------



## LowLevelMahn (12 Dezember 2012)

*Aber mit den Symbolen immer schön aufpassen...*

Aber mit den Symbolen immer schön aufpassen
wenn du bei einer 1200er den Typ eines Symbol änderst ist dein HMI Stand dazu nicht mehr kompatibel - AUCH wenn du den alten Typ wieder einstellst


----------



## Perfektionist (12 Dezember 2012)

daschris schrieb:


> "Die im Datenblatt genannten Befehlszeiten beziehen sich doch hoffentlich auf je eine Kiloanweisung?"
> Warum? na das ist schneller wie heutzutage...leider nur ein bisschen aber immerhin...


Entschuldigung, mir fällt grad auf, dass mir die Brille verrutscht war. Die Ausführungszeiten sind OK, mich haben da ein paar Kommas und Nullen verwirrt.


----------



## Perfektionist (12 Dezember 2012)

LowLevelMahn schrieb:


> Aber mit den Symbolen immer schön aufpassen
> wenn du bei einer 1200er den Typ eines Symbol änderst ist dein HMI Stand dazu nicht mehr kompatibel - AUCH wenn du den alten Typ wieder einstellst


gibts ein Automatisierungssystem, das sogar das beherrscht? Denkbar wäre natürlich schon, die Datenhaltung in der SPS komplett zusammen mit Typkennung zu machen. Hätte mich positiv überrascht, aber nicht erwartet.


----------



## LowLevelMahn (12 Dezember 2012)

*Wie meinst du?*



> gibts ein Automatisierungssystem, das sogar das beherrscht?



Ich glaube du hast mich falsch verstanden:

1. du legst in einem symbolischen DB eine Variable an z.B. TEST1 als Int
2. jetzt mal Übertragung auf SPS und HMI
3. jetzt änderst  du den Typ von TEST1 auf Word - Upps falsch - schnell wieder zurück auf Int
4. du überträgst mal neu auf die SPS (nicht HMI)

jetzt ist deine SPS und HMI nicht mehr kompatibel

Siemens könnte es problemlos: Alle Informationen sind da, nur der Schlüssel den die für die Eindeutigkeit eines Symbols bauen muss irgendwie blöd sein


----------



## Farinin (12 Dezember 2012)

Das Video auf der Siemens Homepage sieht ja schön aus. "Dat Teil" ist auch sicherlich nicht schlecht (vor allen das Adressieren der Ethernetports sowie deren Anzahl). Die Hutschienenfunktion der der Profilschiene finde ich total überflüssig. Performancen ist immer gut und der schräge Anschlussstecker auch nicht schlecht. Fazit die Hardware finde ich gut, wenn da nicht die Software wäre.


----------



## Perfektionist (12 Dezember 2012)

LowLevelMahn schrieb:


> ... nur der Schlüssel den die für die Eindeutigkeit eines Symbols bauen muss irgendwie blöd sein


Also ich verstehe das von Dir geschilderte Verhalten so: durch die Typänderung wird der Variablen eine neue, fortlaufende Nummer vergeben. Die Rückänderung ist nicht vorgesehen, es wird wieder eine weitere Nummer vergeben. Resultat: bereits bei der ersten Typänderung ist die Variable nicht mehr die gleiche und wurde durch die Speicherverwaltung möglicherweise an einen anderen Ort verlegt.

Die einzige Abhilfe, die ich sehe, dieses Verhalten zu ändern, ist, online neben dem Inhalt der Variablen auch deren Datentyp abzulegen, dann könnte sie an der Stelle (Adresse) belassen werden, wo sie auch ursprünglich im Arbeitsspeicher vor der Typänderung abgelegt war. Dann müsste das Laufzeitsystem die Typumwandlung beim Einketten der geänderten Bausteine vornehmen, was allerdings fehlerhaft ablaufen kann (Überlauf z.B. bei Änderung DINT --> INT).

 Da ist für mich das kleinere Übel, die HMI entsprechend der Typänderung zu aktualisieren. Und die Typänderung als ein Neuanlegen der Variablen zu betrachten.


----------



## Perfektionist (12 Dezember 2012)

Farinin schrieb:


> ... wenn da nicht die Software wäre.


Das, denke ich mal, ist ein Vorurteil, das sich zu Unrecht auf Erfahrungen aus 2004 stützt. Wenn die 1200er funktioniert, warum soll dann die 1500er dem nachstehen? Wenn überhaupt, so ist an V11/12 wahrscheinlich eher mit weiterbestehenden Lücken beim Thema Antriebstechnik zu rechnen.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (12 Dezember 2012)

LowLevelMahn schrieb:


> Ich glaube du hast mich falsch verstanden:
> 
> 1. du legst in einem symbolischen DB eine Variable an z.B. TEST1 als Int
> 2. jetzt mal Übertragung auf SPS und HMI
> ...



Soll das heißen der Schlüssel wird bei der Generierung der HMI erzeugt? Kann ich mir ja fast nicht vorstellen, denn dann gibt es ja überhaupt keinen Vorteil gegenüber der bisherigen Variante mit absoluten Adressen - im Gegenteil sogar ein Nachteil weil es noch schneller inkonsistent sein kann.

Bei der heutigen Rechenleistung könnte man doch sicher die komplette Symbolik in der SPS ablegen. Das HMI stellt dann als erstes eine Anfrage mit den Symbolen und bekommt irgendwelche Hashwerte zurück über die die Symbole referenziert werden. Das Prinzip gab es schon im AS-511 Protokoll, dort musste für eine DB-Nummer auch erst die 'echte' Speicheradresse abgefragt werden. Wurde ein DB erneut übertragen hat sich diese u.U. geändert, darum muss das HMI öfters mal nachfragen ob sich da was geändert hat.

Aber so scheint es wohl nicht zu funktionieren.


----------



## Perfektionist (12 Dezember 2012)

nenee, das läuft anders: eine einmal festgelegte Variable bleibt auf der einmal vom System festgelegten Adresse für immer liegen. Vergangenheit ist, dass der DB als Block mit einer variablen Anfangsadresse im Arbeitsspeicher liegt, Gegenwart ist, dass der DB auf Festadressen verteilt liegt, und zwar nicht mehr als Block.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (12 Dezember 2012)

Also symbolischer Zugriff heißt für mich zumindest, ich kann jemandem anderen sagen "Die Temperatur kannst du dir in der SPS aus der Variable #Behaelter_1.Temp_oben abholen". D.h. der Name reicht aus.
So wie sich das anhört geht das nicht, sondern es gibt eine magische Zahl die dazugehört. Dann brauche ich aber auch kein Symbol sondern nur magische Zahlen. Da hätte man auch gleich bei DB Nummern bleiben können.


----------



## LowLevelMahn (13 Dezember 2012)

*so läufts bei mir*



> Also symbolischer Zugriff heißt für mich zumindest, ich kann jemandem anderen sagen "Die Temperatur kannst du dir in der SPS aus der Variable #Behaelter_1.Temp_oben abholen". D.h. der Name reicht aus.



das stimmt - die Zuordnung läuft primär über den Namen, es gibt keine Absoluten-Zuordnungen mehr (ausser DB-Nr) - also irgendwie nicht so 100% symbolisch 
 - soweit ich das getestet habe wird der komplette Pfad der Variable als Schlüssel verwendet

d.h. wenn du einen VariableX.VariableY in SPS und HMI hochlädst
dann den Variablennamen auf VariableX.VariableZ änderst und nur auf die SPS überträgst ist dein HMI jetzt inkompatibel
wenn du jetzt deinen Namen wieder auf VariableX.VariableY änderst und auf die SPS übeträgst läufts auch wieder mit dem HMI
(meine ersten Erfahrungen aus Tests mit TIA V11 SP 3, S7-1200 V2.x und KTP400)

blöd ist nur wenn du mal den Typ geändert hast - da hilft auch kein zurückstellen auf den alten Typ (was beim Namen problemlos klappt) - jetzt musst du SPS und HMI updaten

ich weiss nicht ob Siemens das wieder geändert hat - oder ob es da wichtig Gründe gibt warum es so ist - warum keine 100%igen symbolische Adresse erlaubt sind ist technisch nicht begründbar


----------



## Perfektionist (13 Dezember 2012)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ... Gegenwart ist, dass der DB auf Festadressen verteilt liegt, und zwar nicht mehr als Block.


wobei ich mir inzwischen Gedanken mache, wie das dann mit Pointeradressierung zusammengehen soll.


LowLevelMahn schrieb:


> ...
> d.h. wenn du einen VariableX.VariableY in SPS und HMI hochlädst
> dann den Variablennamen auf VariableX.VariableZ änderst und nur auf die SPS überträgst ist dein HMI jetzt inkompatibel
> wenn du jetzt deinen Namen wieder auf VariableX.VariableY änderst und auf die SPS übeträgst läufts auch wieder mit dem HMI
> ...


technisch begründbar ist alles, wenn es dann letztlich um Ausführungszeit geht.

Technisch denkbar wäre auch, mehrere OB1 in einem SPS-Programm zuzulassen und über öffentliche Merker die Programme untereinander kommunizieren zu lassen. Oder eben auch die komplette Symbolik vollständig auf der SPS zu halten, statt im Erstellsystem. Aber Siemens ist den Weg gegangen, dass das Erstellsystem die Hauptarbeit übernimmt und die Laufzeitsysteme einfach nur schnellstmöglich das tun sollen, was das Erstellsystem ihnen vorgibt.


----------



## LowLevelMahn (13 Dezember 2012)

*Ist da etwa geheimes Detailwissen vorhanden?*



> technisch begründbar ist alles, wenn es dann letztlich um Ausführungszeit geht.
> 
> Technisch denkbar wäre auch, mehrere OB1 in einem SPS-Programm  zuzulassen und über öffentliche Merker die Programme untereinander  kommunizieren zu lassen. Oder eben auch die komplette Symbolik  vollständig auf der SPS zu halten, statt im Erstellsystem. Aber Siemens  ist den Weg gegangen, dass das Erstellsystem die Hauptarbeit übernimmt  und die Laufzeitsysteme einfach nur schnellstmöglich das tun sollen, was  das Erstellsystem ihnen vorgibt.



laut meiner Tests ist die Symbolik komplett auf der SPS - wie kommst du darauf das es nicht so ist? Wireshark zeigt auch klar auf das die Symbolnamen über die Leitung gehen

und mit Geschwindigkeit hat das alles eh nichts zu tun - jedes Symbolsystem lässt sich immer auf die "Minimal"-Zugriffszeit bringen solange das Erstellsystem und Laufzeitsystem die "gleiche" Sprache sprechen - da es bei der Symbolik eh keine Start-Offset,Anzahl Elemente-Zugriffe mehr gibt (jedes Bit,Byte,etc. ist ja ein "Symbol") könnte auch jedes Symbol nur eine Id oder sowas sein

aber du scheinst ja genauer zu wissen wie die Symbolik bei der S7-1200 und S7-1500 realisiert wurde - also kannst du mir vielleicht die Gründe erklären warum:

-die Symbole nicht DB-Übergreifend funktionieren (d.h. ein verschieben meines Symbols in einen anderen DB erzwingt wieder ein Neu-Upload am HMI)
-ein Typänderung (also nur in Selektbox rein und aus Int->Word->Int) im TIA eine Neu-Upload auf SPS und HMI erzwingen (du hast nur die Selektbox kurz falsch eingestellt), Namens Rückänderungen aber komischerweise nicht

und komm mir nicht mit Geschwindigkeit - es wird nicht Super-Schneller wenn die DB + Symbol mit angegeben werden muessen - eher langsamer

was soll der tiefere Sinn der Symbolik sein wenn solche Sachen nicht funktionieren? Oder besser gefragt - Was sind genau die Vorteile der Symbolik so wie realisiert



> wobei ich mir inzwischen Gedanken mache, wie das dann mit Pointeradressierung zusammengehen soll.



Wer sagt das sowas noch geht - Pointeradressierung und Symbolik ist wie Feuer und Wasser - das passt doch überhaupt nicht zusammen

Ich versteh einfach deinen Das-ist-genau-richtig-wie-es-ist Tenor in der Stimme nicht - benutzt du die Symbolik?


----------



## Perfektionist (13 Dezember 2012)

OK, dann muss ich anscheinend meine Vorstellung davon, wie es funktionieren könnte, revidieren. Wird Zeit, dass ich endlich mal konkret was aus der TIA-Welt auf den Tisch bekomme und nicht nur Classic mit TIA mache.

und ja, ich programmiere seit V5.2 vollsymbolisch.

Wegen Pointer: ich lese in einer im IDB abgelegten Tabelle per Pointer und frage mich, ob dieser Code dann unter TIA mit optimiertem Bausteinzugriff überhaupt noch so funktionieren kann. Abhilfe wird wohl ein Array und SCL sein.


----------



## LowLevelMahn (13 Dezember 2012)

*mal schauen was die neue 1500 so bringt*



> und ja, ich programmiere seit V5.2 vollsymbolisch.



ist ja auch nur ein kleiner Unterschied ob wir von symbolischer programmierung oder symbolischen Zugriffen auf die SPS sprechen


----------



## IBFS (13 Dezember 2012)

LowLevelMahn schrieb:


> ist ja auch nur ein kleiner Unterschied ob wir von symbolischer programmierung oder symbolischen Zugriffen auf die SPS sprechen



Vielleicht ist es so ähnlich wie bei AB RS5000, da wird selbst der Austausch von Variableninhalten über Symbolik (und wirklich NUR über Symbolik) gemacht.
Das nennt sich dort Consumed/Produced Tags. Da kann man - ohne das Fremdprojekt der Partner-CPU zu haben - im freigegebenen (procuded) Tags Bereich browsen und die
Variablenverbindungen zur Laufzeit herstellen. Ich fürchte aber eher, das da SIEMENS was spezielles erfunden hat.

Frank


----------



## LowLevelMahn (19 Dezember 2012)

@IBFS



> Das nennt sich dort Consumed/Produced Tags



also so einen Art Alias - wenn du X abfragst geht es in wirklichkeit auf Y - sehr nett -> hast du da eine kleine Doku/PDF oder sonstiges?

@ALLE anderen

kann jemand der eine 1500er auf dem Tisch stehen hat mal ein Wireshark-Log von einem Upload,Benutzung oder sowas einstellen - oder mir als PN schicken - würde da gern mal reinschauen


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Januar 2013)

ehrlich gesagt, sehen die Features garnicht so schlecht aus, viel Spaß beim lesen und staunen!

Anhang anzeigen 1500_PrÃ¤sentation_Online-Treffpunkt_6.12.pdf


----------



## o.s.t. (29 Januar 2013)

richtig! Die Features sehen wirklich nichts schlecht aus (ist ja merketingtechnisch entsprechend aufgemacht   )

Die Frage ist halt wie immer: wann ist das TIA-Portal bereit, bzw. brauchbar.....

gruss, o.s.t.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Januar 2013)

TIA ist ein anderes Thema, hier wollten wir uns mal der neuen 1500er Baureihe zuwenden 


aber dieses wird mein Lieblingsbefehl für AWL

```
[FONT=Arial][SIZE=4][COLOR=#0070c1][FONT=Arial][SIZE=4][COLOR=#0070c1][FONT=Arial][SIZE=4][COLOR=#0070c1]L "Data".my_array[#index]
[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
```


----------



## o.s.t. (29 Januar 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> TIA ist ein anderes Thema, hier wollten wir uns mal der neuen 1500er Baureihe zuwenden


richtig! - nur ist die 1500er ohne TIA nichts mehr als teurer Edelschrott...

jetzt aber fertig gelästert  

zur Hardware - im Moment würden uns noch die Compact-CPU's a la CPU314C-2 fehlen.... - scheint aber wohl (verständlicherweise) nicht mehr ins Konzept zu passen

o.s.t.


----------



## daschris (29 Januar 2013)

o.s.t. schrieb:


> zur Hardware - im Moment würden uns noch die Compact-CPU's a la CPU314C-2 fehlen.... - scheint aber wohl (verständlicherweise) nicht mehr ins Konzept zu passen
> 
> o.s.t.



Auf der SPS wurde mir versichert das es auch (zu einen späteren Zeitpunkt) wieder Compact CPUs geben wird....nun ist halt nur die frage wie viele Dekaden das dauern wird


----------



## Jochen Kühner (29 Januar 2013)

Und ab wann gibts das ganze nun?


----------



## Perfektionist (29 Januar 2013)

so ich meiner Gerüchteküche glauben darf, im Herbst.


----------



## Perfektionist (29 Januar 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> TIA ist ein anderes Thema, hier wollten wir uns mal der neuen 1500er Baureihe zuwenden
> 
> 
> aber dieses wird mein Lieblingsbefehl für AWL
> ...



also, für mich ist TIA (V12) die 1500er, und umgekehrt.

Nach dem Slice-Zugriff (#Variable.slice) hungert es mich übrigens auch schon lange - geht allerdings jetzt schon bei der 1200er, daher gehört das jetzt auch nicht wirklich zum Thema 1500er. Aber gut, wenn ich dann doch mal die Prospekte lese, dann merke ich erst, was ich alles so ignoriert habe, wenn ich einfach nur am alten Stiefel weitergestrickt habe.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (29 Januar 2013)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> so ich meiner Gerüchteküche glauben darf, im Herbst.


Sollte die nicht Ende Februar rauskommen? Wenn das Lieferdatum erst im Herbst wäre, dann würden die Roadshows im März (siehe RN) wenig Sinn ergeben, oder?


----------



## Perfektionist (29 Januar 2013)

o.s.t. schrieb:


> Die Features sehen wirklich nichts schlecht aus. Die Frage ist halt wie immer: wann ist das TIA-Portal bereit, bzw. brauchbar.....


in diesem Sinne meinte ich, Rainer. Stimmt schon, im Februar geht es wohl los, meine Gerüchteküche behauptet, in V12 würde dann bis Herbst noch was nachgereicht, was damit gemeint war, weiß ich nicht genau. Vielleicht das Datum für den SP1.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (29 Januar 2013)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Sollte die nicht Ende Februar rauskommen? Wenn das Lieferdatum erst im Herbst wäre, dann würden die Roadshows im März (siehe RN) wenig Sinn ergeben, oder?



Ja zu mir hieß es auf der Messe Mitte Januar, da dies nun aber wieder rum ist, dachte ich jemand weiss schon mehr!


----------



## Rainer Hönle (29 Januar 2013)

Wenn ich in der Online-Mall nach S7-1500 suche, dann finde ich nur TIA V12 mit der Bemerkung "Produkt ist noch nicht zum Verkauf freigegeben.". Also wird das Ende Januar sicher noch nichts.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Januar 2013)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Wenn ich in der Online-Mall nach S7-1500 suche, dann finde ich nur TIA V12 mit der Bemerkung "Produkt ist noch nicht zum Verkauf freigegeben.". Also wird das Ende Januar sicher noch nichts.



Heute ist ja erst der 29te, jetzt gib Siemens noch eine Chanche


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (29 Januar 2013)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Ja zu mir hieß es auf der Messe Mitte Januar, da dies nun aber wieder rum ist, dachte ich jemand weiss schon mehr!



Mitte Januar ist schon richtig. Nur auf das Jahr haben sie sich wohl nicht festgelegt


----------



## Crack123 (29 Januar 2013)

Ich hab im PDF über die 1500er gesehen beim Display Lange Lebensdauer 50000 Betriebsstunden, soll das jetzt viel sein ?

bei 24 / 7 Betrieb sind das nur 5 Jahre 

Lange sind bei mir 10 + 







HAR sogar einen Rechtschreibfehler darin entdeckt xD


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Januar 2013)

Für Siemens Verhältnisse ist das ja in der Zwischenzeit eine Ewigkeit.


----------



## daschris (29 Januar 2013)

Crack123 schrieb:


> Ich hab im PDF über die 1500er gesehen beim Display Lange Lebensdauer 50000 Betriebsstunden, soll das jetzt viel sein ?
> 
> bei 24 / 7 Betrieb sind das nur 5 Jahre
> 
> Lange sind bei mir 10 +



Dafür gibts doch Bildschirmschoner... dann ist das mehr wie lang genug


----------



## Crack123 (29 Januar 2013)

Also ich bin von der Haltbarkeit von Siemens zumindest von Der S7-300 ganz zufrieden, wenn keine externen Probleme die Steuerung töten laufen die Geräte eigtl 10+ Jahre ohne irgendwas, an den alten S5 Racks hab ich in 10 Jahren nur Teile tauschen müssen die ebenfalls durch externe Einflüsse zerstört wurden.

Was mich nur Stört ist die Permanente wechselerei bei den Umrichtern, wie brauchten mal einen Ersatz da teilte uns Siemens mit der der Siemens FU nicht von Ihnen stammte ( haha wie Witzig  )


----------



## Perfektionist (30 Januar 2013)

gut, bei 24/7 bekomme ich 5,7 Jahre heraus, dann kann ich ja immerhin bei der 1516 das Display abnehmen, wenn ich das weiß. Letztlich ist aber m.E. der Maschinen/Anlagenbetreiber gefordert, drüber nachzudenken, ob der Gesamtmaschinenpark auch nachts und am WE Strom verbrauchen muss - oftmals werden Maschinen eingeschaltet gelassen, weil die Befürchtung besteht, dass am nächsten Tag das Ding nicht mehr erwacht.

Zudem muss noch gefragt werden, ob die 50000 Stunden einen MTBF-Wert darstellen, oder eine andere Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit zugrunde gelegt wurde, vielleicht sogar mit Angst-Zuschlag.


----------



## vollmi (30 Januar 2013)

Naja die CPUs werden vielleicht auch für Anlagensteuerungen wie Gebäude,  Tunnel etc. verwendet. Da wäre es wenig sinnvoll wenn man sie Nachts  abschalten müsste.
Allerdings bezweifle ich das bei der 1500er das Display immer läuft wenn die CPU rennt.
Und die 1500er wird wohl wie die anderen CPUs auch Jahrzehnte durchhalten.

mfG René


----------



## Perfektionist (30 Januar 2013)

nun hab ich die entsprechende Angabe zuällig beim MP277T gesehen: dort wird 50000h MTBF für die Hintergrundbeleuchtung angegeben. Also kein für das 1500er-Display ungewöhnlicher Wert.


----------

